# Amp for Boston Rally RC620



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have this set and the manual claims 20-275 watts rms. So how much power should I run on per side when I am running it passive for now? 

Thank you.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Something between 50-100 watts a channel would be more than sufficient.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Boston got funny with their power ratings in the 2000's. The .5 pro series had the same type of crazy power ratings. I would cut them in half. Seems to be more of peak rating or the rms power of both combined.

Pro 6.5 was rated at 20-400 watts amplifier power. What ever that means?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So 90 x 2 A 4ohms or 120 x 2 @ 4ohms or 150 x 2 @ 4ohms? The first two amps are the old school Rockford Fosgate and the ones built in 1999. The last one is the HERTZ HCP-4 bridged.

Thank you.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I would go with the 90 watt per channel OS Rockford. Chances are it is under-rated and will put out over 100 watts anyway. Or you can set the gains cautiously on the other 2 amps. I seriously don't feel they will handle 150 watts per channel.


----------

